
Doom 2016 recreated using Doom II (1993) engine - turrini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkoTL8tH_90
======
nailer
Ooh the pixel art is really well done. It's got a bit of a Hexen vibe with
bigger monsters etc. Hope Bethesda don't come down hard on it.

------
kzzzznot
This is great! Recognised a ton of the levels (have the 2016 one on switch).

